# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Liikenneviraston kehittämisvisio

## janihyvarinen

Kauppalehti viittasi Keskisuomalaisen juttuun, jossa liikenneviraston pääjohtaja Juhani Tervala linjasi prioriteettejaan:




> Tervalan mukaan luotijunia ei Suomeen tule milloinkaan ja uusien maanteidenkin kanssa pidetään taukoa. Vain radan rakentajille on selvästi luvassa lisätöitä (Keskisuomalainen 15.1.).
> 
> Tervalan liikennevisiossa rataverkkoa pitäisi vahvistaa, jotta Helsingistä pääsisi suoraan lentoasemalle ja sieltä edelleen esimerkiksi tunnissa Tampereelle. Hanke maksaisi pääjohtajan mukaan yhden metron verran ja olisi mitä järkevin.
> 
> Uusia ratoja hän olisi valmis rakentamaan myös pohjoiseen suunnitteilla oleville uusille kaivoksille. Soklin ja Kolarin kaivosradat maksaisivat 700800 miljoonaa euroa.


Alkuperäistä juttua en löytänyt, mutta tämän perusteella mielenkiintoinen näkemys eikä ihan täysin huonokaan. Ainakin lentoaseman kaukoliikennerata olisi varsin tervetullut. Hyvä jos liikennevirastossakin on tämä ymmärretty.

Enpä tiedäkään muuten kuuluvatko kaupunkien raitiotiet mitenkään liikenneviraston toimialaan. Eivät kuuluneet ainakaan RHK:lle. Nimittäin raitioteitä pitäisi rakentaa aika paljon lisää muutamaankin eri kaupunkiin. Maantiet ja raskasraiteet eivät välttämättä lopulta tarvitse niin raskaita satsauksia, kenties lukuunottamatta joitakin poikkeuksia kuten tämä mainittu lentoasemayhteys. Niin, ja mielestäni päärata pitäisi periaatteessa kaksiraiteistaa Ouluun saakka (ja nopeustasoa nostaa nykyisestä mieluiten tasolle 220 km/h, joka nyt ei taitaisi Tervalan suurnopeuskriteeriä varsinaisesti täyttää): Helsinki-Oulu -välillä olisi mahdollisuus kasvattaa junan kulkumuoto-osuutta, jos matka olisi nopeampi, tosin suurimmat hyödyt kohdistuisivat erityisesti Tampere-Oulu -välille, joka lyhenisi ajassa selvästi alle kipurajan.

Nykyisestä rataverkostakin olisi aika paljon tehoa otettavissa vielä irti puhtailla palveluinnovaatioilla kuten uusilla junavuoroilla ja -reiteillä. Esimerkiksi Tampere-Pietari Allegro voisi hyvin liikennöidä Riihimäen kolmioraiteen kautta ja vanhaa Riihimäki-Lahti -rataa pitkin. Se on vähän hitaampaa kuin suurnopeusrata, mutta riittäisi ihan hienosti tuohon tarkoitukseen -- tärkeää olisi vain päästä perille vaihtamatta. Tai sitten Länsi-Suomen ja Itä-Suomen välinen yhteys Tampere-Lahti samaa reittiä pitkin.

----------


## edsel

Tämä kohta kuulostaa kyllä hieman ihmeelliseltä...




> Tervalan suunnitelmien mukaan Suomi liikkuisi kiskoilla 450 kilometrin päähän Helsingistä pohjoiseen. Sitä ylemmäksi matkaavien kannattaa käyttää lentokonetta.


http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/L.../1135252148791

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä kohta kuulostaa kyllä hieman ihmeelliseltä...
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/L.../1135252148791


Totta. Tuo on outo kommentti. Sitä ei tainnut olla Kauppalehden verkkosivuilla tuossa muodossa. Ylipäänsäkään en oikein ymmärrä sellaisia viranhaltijoita, jotka yrittävät rajoittaa hallitsemaansa toimialaa tai toimintaa sen sijaan että etsisivät keinoja kehittää sitä.

Eli hyvää on tahtotila kehittää rautatieliikennettä, huonoa taas karsinoida se rooliltaan ahtaammalle kuin on tarpeen. Olisiko kuitenkin niin, että vasta rautatieliikenteen vapauttaminen kilpailulle poistaa sen että junaa ei edes yritetä tarjota vaihtoehtona moneen tarpeeseen mihin se sopisi hyvin?

----------


## kaakkuri

Edelleen samoin vain nettiversioita kommentoiden, minusta kummallinen on myös se ajatus että Tervala miettii liikenneverkkoja vain suhteessa Helsinkiin. Tätä poikittaisyhteyksien tai muiden kuin Helsinki-orientoituneiden yhteyksien puutetta on sotien jälkeen perusteltu mm. puolustuksella mutta käsitykseni mukaan se perustelu on jo todella vanhojen talvien lumia. Sitä vastoin maakuntakeskusten olemattomat joukkoliikenneyhteydet keskittävät tarpeettomastikin asioita pääkaupunkiseudulle. Voisi ajatella ihan hyvin esim. Jyvässeudun maahantuonnin ja -viennin tapahtuvan Vaasasta jos vain olisi yhteyksiä, niin kaupallisia kuin logistisiakin.

Juttu pitäisi varmaan kuitenkin lukea kuten se on kirjoitettu ja julkaistukin. Se voi näyttää ihan toiselle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Edelleen samoin vain nettiversioita kommentoiden, minusta kummallinen on myös se ajatus että Tervala miettii liikenneverkkoja vain suhteessa Helsinkiin. Tätä poikittaisyhteyksien tai muiden kuin Helsinki-orientoituneiden yhteyksien puutetta on sotien jälkeen perusteltu mm. puolustuksella mutta käsitykseni mukaan se perustelu on jo todella vanhojen talvien lumia. Sitä vastoin maakuntakeskusten olemattomat joukkoliikenneyhteydet keskittävät tarpeettomastikin asioita pääkaupunkiseudulle.


Tämä on harvinaisen totta. Esimerkeiksi ei-Helsinkiin-suuntautuneista yhteyksistä nousevat mm. yhteydet Oulu-Tampere, Oulu-Turku, Kuopio-Tampere-Turku, Oulu-Kuopio, Kuopio-Jyväskylä-Vaasa, Tampere-Lahti-Lappeenranta, Tampere-Lahti-Pietari jne.

Jos 450 km rajaa sovelletaan Helsingistä katsottuna, niin Oulu jää pohjoispuolelle "lentovyöhykkeelle" ja Tampere eteläpuolelle "junavyöhykkeelle". Mutta Tampereelta Ouluun olisi nopealla junalla (jopa vain Pendolinonkin huippunopeudella) varsin lyhyt matka ajallisesti. Ei olisi mitään järkeä ajaa ensin Tampereelta junalla Helsinki-Vantaalle ja lentää sieltä Ouluun.

----------


## kouvo

> Tervalan liikennevisiossa ...


"Se tuntuu hyvälle, mutta ei voi olla, koska Uu..Juhani keksi sen. Tuon tyypin päästä ei ole vielä koskaan lähtenyt yhtään hyvää ajatusta."

_vuoristoneuvos Tuura, elokuvassa Uuno Turhapuro muuttaa maalle_

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tervalan koko haastattelu on julkaistu mm. viime perjantain Kalevan paperilehdessä. Toimittaja luonnehti, että Tervala ei panttaile mielipiteitään ja että hänellä on selvä käsitys siitä, mitä liikenneväylille pitäisi tehdä. Aiemmissa viesteissä mainittujen lisäksi Tervalalla oli seuraavanlaisia mielipiteitä:

Nykyisiä yhteyksiä Tervala vahvistaisi toisella kiskoparilla.

Rata Helsinki-Vantaalle voisi korvata maaseudun kenttiä. Tervala mainitsee Mikkelin ja Varkauden.

"Täällä pitäisi olla kymmeniä miljoonia ihmisiä, jotta supernopeat junat kannattaisivat"  (300 - 500 km/h).

Moottoritie Koskenkylän ja Kotkan välille tulee varmaan tämän hallituksen aikana.
"Varmaan Haminan ohituskin."

Liikennepoliittinen selonteko neljäksi vuodeksi hyvä, mutta hankkeiden kannalta olisi parempi, että pyrittäisiin kymmenen vuoden jaksoihin.

"Kun meillä on 20 maakuntaliitoa, niin meillä on 20 suurta hanketta. Mutta ne eivät ole liikenteellisesti ne järkevimmät."

Tervala kannattaa pönttöpoliisien lisäämistä ja asentamista moottoriteille: tulevaisuudessa ehkä laitetaan kortteja herkemmin hyllylle.

---

Seuravan päivän Kalevassa pääkirjoittaja vastustaa voimakkaasti Tervalan näkemystä, että 450 km kauemmaksi Helsingistä kannattaa jo lentää. Pääkirjoittajan mielestä on hyvä, että päätökset tekee poliitikot eikä virkamiehet.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä kohta kuulostaa kyllä hieman ihmeelliseltä... "Tervalan suunnitelmien mukaan Suomi liikkuisi kiskoilla 450 kilometrin päähän Helsingistä pohjoiseen. Sitä ylemmäksi matkaavien kannattaa käyttää lentokonetta."


Itse hyväntahtoisuusolettaman periaatteella tulkitsisin, että Tervala on vain valinnut sanansa hieman väärin. Epäilen, että hän tarkoitti vain, että 450 kilometrin päässä lentoliikennekin voi olla kannattavaa junan ohella, ts. kannattaa myös lentää, ja että matkustajan ehkä kannattaisi valita lentokone esim. nopeussyistä. Ei niin, että jokaisen sinne matkustajan täytyisi käyttää lentokonetta.

----------

